# 2019 projects



## chandab (Feb 17, 2019)

Might as well start a new projects thread for the new year.

I'm working on an exchange block project for quilt guild. We made and exchanged triangle pieces to be used in any project we want. I had enough triangles to make 6 blocks plus I made 6 plain blocks to coordinate. Still working on it, need to add two borders then layer and quilt.


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm working on a panel quilt next. Actually got the panel by mistaken, so ordered some discounted pre-cut coordinates, and I'm putting something together.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 26, 2019)

That's cute! Skeps are among my favorites.
I got a pattern to make felt food. I had wool to make two pieces, to see if I would like the pattern. It's fun and easy so I have ordered wool to finish the set. It is a hamburger with deviled eggs. So far I have made the patty and two pickles.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 28, 2019)

I got the tomato and bun finished. when I ordered the felt, I forgot to get white, so had to spend more $$ getting white to make the onion. Can't have a hamburger without onion!
Chandab, did you see the paperdoll quilt? It is an appliqued doll on a child's quilt and extra outfits can be ordered to go on it. Looks really cute! https://paperdollblanket.com/


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2019)

Finished the bee quilt and sent it off to it's home.
Been working on this quilt as you go project for myself for too long, and I still have a little to go, but here's a picture of a 1/4 of it.


----------



## chandab (May 3, 2019)

My big, frustrating project is done, and I love it, mistakes and all (it's for me).


----------



## Cayuse (May 3, 2019)

Beautiful quilts chandab. Love the blues. Blue ribbon Blue!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 3, 2019)

I don't know how quilt as you go works. It looks really nice!
I've begun an applique quilt project. It will take me a loooonnng time, but there is no hurry.
Starting to get my button competition cards ready. They are mind-bending.


----------



## madmax (May 6, 2019)

chandab said:


> My big, frustrating project is done, and I love it, mistakes and all (it's for me).


 I love it too, blue is my favorite color. Did you enjoy this method of piecing at all or find it more than just frustrating, I have never tried it.


----------



## chandab (May 6, 2019)

madmax said:


> I love it too, blue is my favorite color. Did you enjoy this method of piecing at all or find it more than just frustrating, I have never tried it.


I have little patience to start with, so this tried my patience. It was sewn/quilted block by block, then each block sashed together. I sashed into rows, then did quarters, then the last couple sashes to complete it; I did not follow the directions exactly, and I don't think it would have made a difference if I had. I'll link the pattern I "mostly" followed, so you can check it out and see if it's something you want to try. I think for me it would be better, to perhaps make in larger sections, then sash those together; rather than block by block. Block by block was lots of pinning and lining up and sewing lots of seams. 
http://quiltingdigest.com/finish-th..._0Z4Icf8goNK_PRUgATNC1qkhgeB1nB3u7ymySLCxYFFY


----------



## chandab (May 18, 2019)

Two quilts completed and a third almost done, just binding left.
All three are available.
The red and white is now about twice as wide, I think; the pic only shows 3 rows, but I can't remember how many rows are in it.
The purple as white is now completed and to be bound shortly; it has a row of borders around it not pictured.
And the horse quilt is complete.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2019)

Chanda, you have been very very busy! Those are beautiful.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2019)

I used to make a lot of dolls but have not made any, except for grand daughters, for several years. I was recently inspired to make one with a gourd head. All hand sewn of vintage fabrics and stuffed with locally ginned cotton. Necklace is dried crab apples. Not finished accessorizing; I want to make her very garden-y. Maybe a wreath of herbs on her head/basket of dried flowers/??


----------



## chandab (May 26, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I used to make a lot of dolls but have not made any, except for grand daughters, for several years. I was recently inspired to make one with a gourd head. All hand sewn of vintage fabrics and stuffed with locally ginned cotton. Necklace is dried crab apples. Not finished accessorizing; I want to make her very garden-y. Maybe a wreath of herbs on her head/basket of dried flowers/??



So cute, you are so talented. I wouldn't have the patience for dolls, sometimes I don't have the patience for quilts, which is why I make small ones.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2019)

I got the unders made for the doll. I bought a long john shirt and used the sleeve. You cannot buy that stuff by the yard around here any more. I made her a wreath out of herbs and her gourd basket holds a bird nest. I am planning to make her a grungy seed bag to hold also. She is sitting in the high chair my dad and his brothers used. My dad was born in 1924; he was the baby.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 6, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I got the unders made for the doll. I bought a long john shirt and used the sleeve. You cannot buy that stuff by the yard around here any more. I made her a wreath out of herbs and her gourd basket holds a bird nest. I am planning to make her a grungy seed bag to hold also. She is sitting in the high chair my dad and his brothers used. My dad was born in 1924; he was the baby.


Love it. And her little hand on the basket so sweet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 9, 2019)

I got conned into making more wheel chair bags. I have one more to make; the guy requested a football team motif and we haven't found the fabric yet. I need to take time to make an actual pattern.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 9, 2019)

Marsha the doll is adorable. Where did her shoes come from?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 9, 2019)

Do you recognize those Jumping Jacks, Cayuse? I probably got them in an auction box. I have the shoes that my siblings and I wore; their condition isn't quite as rough as the gourd doll's. That child/children must have toddled many a mile in those shoes.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 10, 2019)

My mom has my "baby picture" still framed and out on display. I do believe I am wearing something very similar to those shoes. Not identical, but close. I was about maybe a year old give or take. I bet mine were not new and probably were hand me downs from cousins.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2019)

My younger sister expressed a wish for a sock monkey. The very next day I found two kits at a thrift store. These little critters are harder to put together than one would think! I've taken his whole face off twice, trying to get it spaced nicely. I made a mistake and cut the first sock wrong, so he doesn't have his cap. I'll have to devise something.


----------



## chandab (Sep 3, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> My younger sister expressed a wish for a sock monkey. The very next day I found two kits at a thrift store. These little critters are harder to put together than one would think! I've taken his whole face off twice, trying to get it spaced nicely. I made a mistake and cut the first sock wrong, so he doesn't have his cap. I'll have to devise something.



Pictures, please.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 3, 2019)

chandab said:


> Pictures, please.


I messed up the first sock and didn't have a toe to make his cap. I don't think I like the brown yarn; maybe I should make the whole cap red? What do you think?


----------



## chandab (Sep 3, 2019)

OMG! That's too cute. I think I like his hat just as it is, it adds character and sets him apart from other sock monkeys.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 25, 2019)

Women's Friendship Dinner coming up. I plan to use my Franciscan Strawberry Fair dinnerware. For the centerpiece, I'm planning to use a lantern on a rustic cake plate with real strawberry plants and fresh strawberries. I made felted wool strawberry emeries for the favors. They will sit on a jar of strawberry preserves. Have not decided yet how to dress the jar and emery. Maybe scarlet ribbon and green tulle? Probably make a little label to tell what an emery is an perhaps a little friendship saying.
Open to creative ideas!


----------



## minihorse (Sep 26, 2019)

I make doll clothes for my granddaughters, and in this case for a local community playhouse to use as props in a play.
This is one of the dolls that will be in the play and the type of clothes she will be wearing in a "doll store" in the play.
She will have shoes later.


----------



## minihorse (Sep 26, 2019)

@Marsha Cassada I love your sock monkey. You made him very cute and I don't see anything wrong or made do (the cap you say) on it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 26, 2019)

Nicely made doll outfit, Angie! The girls love lace and ribbons! Do you use velcro, snaps, or buttons for closure? My kiddos prefer velcro but sometimes I do buttons.


----------



## minihorse (Sep 27, 2019)

At this time I mostly use velcro. Easier for small or older hands to close. But, I'm thinking of using some snaps as I did before velcro.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2019)

Angie said:


> At this time I mostly use velcro. Easier for small or older hands to close. But, I'm thinking of using some snaps as I did before velcro.


They need to learn to use buttons and snaps, for motor skills. But velcro sure is easier for the seamstress!
I remember tearing some doll clothes that had snaps because I did not know how to unsnap properly as a child. There is a knack to getting snaps apart sometimes. I find old doll clothes in auction boxes that have the fabric torn at the snap. The fabric is weakened there because of the thread and when jerked apart, it is hard on the fabric. Can't really repair that kind of damage, either.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 18, 2019)

Just finished a primitive reindeer. He is stuffed with the brown cotton I grew and carded.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 18, 2019)

Also a barn quilt. I went to a class. This one is "star of Bethlehem". I'm planning to put it on the porch instead of a wreath at Christmas.


----------



## minihorse (Nov 24, 2019)

@Marsha Cassada Is that Star of Bethlehem made from fabric or wood sections?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 24, 2019)

Angie said:


> @Marsha Cassada Is that Star of Bethlehem made from fabric or wood sections?


It is painted wood. Look up "barn quilts". It is a trend.


----------



## madmax (Dec 1, 2019)

Angie said:


> @Marsha Cassada Is that Star of Bethlehem made from fabric or wood sections?


 I love it, and painted so sharply, you have many talents.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 7, 2019)

Here is the barn quilt on the house. Used it instead of a wreath this year, just for something different.


----------



## minihorse (Dec 10, 2019)

That is so nice. You could leave it up all year. And I do like your porch.


----------

